# Do you think I would regret doing this?



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have been wanting to try and paint a bushmaster I have. 

Do you think I would regret it?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Paint it with Krylon and if you don't like it take it off. Check out snipershide.com. Alot if those wanna be snipers do it.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Paint it with Krylon and if you don't like it take it off. Check out snipershide.com. Alot if those wanna be snipers do it.


 
So if I use Krylon it can be removed? Did not know that. I want to set this one up for coyote hunting.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Krylon is the way to go, we used it on all of our rifles in our sniper section. As far as it coming off.....I wouldn't want to be the one to have to clean that rifle. Just remember, it's alot easier to make something a little darker than to make it lighter so start out with a light tan or light brown base coat. If done right, it can look just as good as a professional finish.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I also recommend painting individual pieces of the rifle with the base coat first then assembling then doing the darker pattern afterwards. Makes it so there isn't a bunch of straight black lines where tape was.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

Yep


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

You will do GOOD, show us the before & after pictures, maybe you can do mind after you finish up yours if you got any paint left? :whistling: :whistling: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah...ifin you are gonna do a garage paint job at least take the gun apart....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll be happy to give you a hand with it if you want....I have painted near 100 rifles with krylon but you will see it is super easy


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you think what he is shooting at will care about the paint job, would only work in Holloywood for a good camo paint job :thumbup:


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Prep work is key! Clean clean clean!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

bobinbusan said:


> Do you think what he is shooting at will care about the paint job, would only work in Holloywood for a good camo paint job :thumbup:


Probably not, but black as far as camo goes is the worst color you can get. The color black rarely occurs in nature, especially in foliage. The only time it really happens in when something burns. Put someone in camo on the edge of a woodline and give one of them a black AR and one of them a painted AR and see who stands out at 100 yds. Coyotes have excellent vision, as do many game animals. Ever been in a tree stand in full camo to have a deer look right at you and bust you??? When we would do stalks when I worked at the schoolhouse, I looked for the color black when I was looking for students. At least 75% of the time that was what got them caught.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> Prep work is key! Clean clean clean!


He is right, no oil or any residual carbon left at all of that paint will peel or not adhere properly


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've dura coated many different guns/ other stuff. Prep work is easy. Go to autozone and get you some brake cleaner then take your gun apart and drown the parts you are gonna paint, then paint away...


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I've dura coated many different guns/ other stuff. Prep work is easy. Go to autozone and get you some brake cleaner then take your gun apart and drown the parts you are gonna paint, then paint away...


Yep! Works great!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

I personally did this to a rifle when I was in Alaska a few weeks ago. It turned out good, we used OD and tan. The black polymer stock made a nice MARPAT pattern.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

sniperpeeps said:


> I'll be happy to give you a hand with it if you want....I have painted near 100 rifles with krylon but you will see it is super easy


I may take you up on the offer if serious? I tend to get in too big of a hurry on projects.


----------

